# Iron "Invisible" Man



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

C'mon... we need to see the "man". I'm starting to think this Iron Man model will be of him in Stealth Armor.










Throw us a bolt Frank.. or at least a small pic.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

OK.. the Iron Man DVD hits in the next few weeks, and we still haven't seen anything on the Iron Man model. Seems like another prime marketing window is closing, or has closed, to fully leverage sales of this kit on the back of the movie.

??

What's the status on this (and HULK kit too)?

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Seems like another prime marketing window is closing


I don't think anyone's going to forget Iron Man anytime soon, model builders least of all.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Scheisseler said:


> I don't think anyone's going to forget Iron Man anytime soon, model builders least of all.


I don't think so either (but also not my point).

Timing and target marketing to leverage optimal sales is why McDonalds, Burger King, etc. do tie-ins with movies, and why Mattel releases Batman movie-based toys when the movie is actually out, and why special-exclusive-collector-packs of knick-knacks are out when a block buster DVD is released.. such as Star Wars, Fan. Four, etc.

If there were ever a time to capture a prime Iron Man hype tie-in (post movie) it's upon us. At least until IM 2 hits. Seems like an opportunity lost (my point).

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Modeling is not about tie-ins,it is about the quality of the subject matter.If the model is well done,it will sell.This modern thinking is one of the problems of the hobby business,I have waited 40 years for a 66 Batmobile,and by the sales that Mattel has had,no one seems to have lost interest.alexander


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

falcon49xxx said:


> Modeling is not about tie-ins,it is about the quality of the subject matter.If the model is well done,it will sell.This modern thinking is one of the problems of the hobby business,I have waited 40 years for a 66 Batmobile,and by the sales that Mattel has had,no one seems to have lost interest.alexander




I disagree, but that's just me.

As I've worked for almost 25 years in Marketing, I know a little bit about this. Most businesses are designed to generate profit, a model company is a business first, thus they want profit too, and would "benefit" (as would any company) with a venue and time-frame to maximize sales. A "tie-in" if you will would only help generate increased interest and subsequent sales.

Certainly any given model can make money, but sales could double, even triple if certain product, say an Iron Man model, was on the shelves at the very same time the Iron Man DVD Special Edition or Blu Ray extended version hit the shelves. It's why "marketing" exist in the first place.

Again, my perspective only.

*Though, for the Iron Man model this is all moot.


Regards.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I understand your position on marketing,and there is a certain window of opportunity for a "hot" item,but this is a post 60's type of thinking.I have been in the hobby business for over 40 years,and agree it would have been exciting to have model of the Iron Man just as the film hit the screens.The gamble would have been great,and in this economic climate,risky.If the model is well done,as expect it will be,it will genarate its own "buzz".Just my point of view.Stay well,alexander


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm no expert on what will or won't sell but I think these will sell anyway if they're good, though bringing them out when the dvd's arrive in the shops might mean extra sales. I think quality usually sells and Moebius seem to know a thing or two about quality. 

I'm surprised there's no Hulk advert yet on the Moebius site though???


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

You have to remember this is a fairly new company starting up and the kits we have recieved so far are exciting ans welll worht waiting for - Iron man will be a great subject to have but there are many other models on their burner aswell. Plus you are dealing with sculpting. making the tooling and many other variables. I for one am glad to be getting new kits on these subjects at all!!! I can patiently wait for releases and I know the quality is going to be up there as well. thanks Moebius!!!!
Steve


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

No doubt these kits will sell, heck I'm buying at least two of each, and probably 3 of hulk, as I now need to create HULK and RULK and have an extra for whatever.

*RULK =










*


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Long story, but it's not as easy to get Marvel approval as you would think. We have been working on sculpts of Hulk for some time, and Marvel hasn't given us the go ahead yet. Iron Man is a different story, you should see him soon.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius said:


> Long story, but it's not as easy to get Marvel approval as you would think. We have been working on sculpts of Hulk for some time, and Marvel hasn't given us the go ahead yet. Iron Man is a different story, you should see him soon.


It's cool, just looking forward to them.

** *Frank, could you add a "RULK" head version for the HULK model kit?* It would be a great added value and sales hook. Could it be done? Two heads? One trad. Green Hulk, and one for RULK. -- Note the Red Hulk ("RULK" really is his name) is getting REALLY POPULAR with the comic crowd, and Marvel is going to do more with him... just a thought.

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the news Frank! :wave: 

RK


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Geoff Boaz said:


> It's cool, just looking forward to them.
> 
> ** *Frank, could you add a "RULK" head version for the HULK model kit?* It would be a great added value and sales hook. Could it be done? Two heads? One trad. Green Hulk, and one for RULK. -- Note the Red Hulk ("RULK" really is his name) is getting REALLY POPULAR with the comic crowd, and Marvel is going to do more with him... just a thought.
> 
> ...


Actually, that would be a GREAT idea.. include a red hulk, and a grey hulk head version, making it 3 kits in one.

Since I've already got a lot of Hulk stuf, I'd need something more to make it worthwhile for me to purchase.

IMHO best hulk kit to date was the old Horizon vinyl kit...


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

"Rulk"...I thought that was the Scooby Do version!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

ChrisW said:


> "Rulk"...I thought that was the Scooby Do version!


*Rhats Rot Runny!*


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Geoff Boaz said:


> *Rhats Rot Runny!*


 
They do? Don't let them rot, then!


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Speaking of movies and popular comics -- now might be the time to start working on that Wolverine license.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Moebius said:


> Long story, but it's not as easy to get Marvel approval as you would think. We have been working on sculpts of Hulk for some time, and Marvel hasn't given us the go ahead yet. Iron Man is a different story, you should see him soon.








Moebius, any luck with Marvel and the Hulk yet? I'm itchin to see what he looks like!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I can see the logic of trying to tie in a movie release with associated merchandising- it is a little weird to have stuff on the shelves too early (what is the Golden Compass/Happy Feet/WALL-E?) or too far after the movie is old news.
That said- I do not think it applies to major icons like Iron Man. One problem with all the stuff rushed to shelves for a movie is that it is usually garbage- tie-in Video games are the worst. I would rather wait six more months and get a great kit instead of something expedited for a timeline. Moebius models has established a high quality reputation and under no circumstances should that be endangered to more a little more volume. 
Lost in Space Chariot/Spoace Pod, VttBotS Seaview (& upcoming Flying Sub)- all are properties long past the 'prime time' of sales tie in and I cannot find them on the shelves since they are still selling very well.
Iron Man will be worth the wait- I am patient.


.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Sorry, folks. Timing IS everything. Iron Man kit should be out NOW. Most interest and SALES of a new release DVD are within the first month of release. Iron Man is not a well established character with the general public. He is brand new to most moviegoers. Marketing strategy is common sense to have new product out in conjunction to the product that generated it's existance in the first place(film=kit). 
I'm sure the kit will still do well if released well before Christmas. Any longer will spoil the "fresh" interest in the character as related to the movie. Frank knows this but in a niche audience like model building the effect of lateness might be minimized anyhow. Toys are a different story but they have TWO sales surges- first when the movie is released and second when it hits DVD release.
Gary:wave:


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Well, while waiting for the Moebius Iron Man to make its appearance you could always pick up the Hallmark Iron Man ornament. I thought it looked pretty good, IMHO.

Rogue


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Plus,. since a sequel is already greenlighted, there will be renewed interest when it is released.. and a potential window for Moebius to hit a mass market window like walmart or toys r us.

If the movie was a stand alone, releasing late might be a big issues, but with 1 or 2 sequels already in the works, the kit life and sales volume could do very well for Moebius.

Plus, modified kit releases are also a possibility, with additional add on parts alternate heads, and such. Iron Man's armor lends itself to modification, much like the action figures we are seeing released now.

A chrome version, blue chrome, or gold chrome version might add additional kit volume numbers, with low development costs involved.

(I'd probably buy a gold chrome version over regular plastic in a hearbeat, and a dark blue chrome version would lend itself to the classic ironman "stealth" appearance.)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm thinkin' Moebius can't crank out a model with the speed that Aurora, Monogram and Revell used to. Being such a small company with much of the work being done half a world away, it just takes longer to get a kit out.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I have a copy of the Iron Man tooling model here - it has been approved with only one minor revision.
If everything stays on schedule - the kit should be available early in the first quarter of 2009.....


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool, and good news. it amazes me they will be sticklers with things like model kits, but let amazingly god awful crap be released as action figures.

While some are quite nice, some are just garbage.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> I have a copy of the Iron Man tooling model here - it has been approved with only one minor revision.
> If everything stays on schedule - the kit should be available early in the first quarter of 2009.....


Sounds Great! I am looking forward to some images. 
One question- I might have missed it earlier but is it articulated/posable? It does not have to be an 'action' figure, but some figure kits are built as one pose only and are very difficult to modify. I figure with a design which is essentially a robot suit there could be many opportunities to hinge/pivot.

.

.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

PM Moderator said:


> I have a copy of the Iron Man tooling model here - it has been approved with only one minor revision.
> If everything stays on schedule - the kit should be available early in the first quarter of 2009.....








Can't wait to see it! Any news on the Hulk too?


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

PM Moderator said:


> I have a copy of the Iron Man tooling model here - it has been approved with only one minor revision.
> If everything stays on schedule - the kit should be available early in the first quarter of 2009.....


Cool! Good news Dave! Post some pictures!!!! We've got to see the metalic 'gent.

Also, on the HULK model... we still need you all to push a "RULK" head addition/version through Marvel. They know he'll sell, and you all could hit a home run with that addition (trust me.. Ok, at least consider it  )

* Target is actually selling a Red Hulk exclusive figure assortment. He's pretty hot right now in the collecting crowd.











Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Couldn't you just paint him a different color?



Of course that could open up a Pandora's Box-
Blue Hulk (with meds),
Pink Hulk (sans pants)...


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Richard Baker said:


> Couldn't you just paint him a different color?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the plan. Though for "RULK" his hair is spikey/cropped, thus the head version request. That's all that would be needed though... much like the Polar Lights Captain America model which had 3 head versions. It's different enough to give you two models for the price of one (well two really, cause that's what you would need to build both).

Regards


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Yep, that's the plan. Though for "RULK" his hair is spikey/cropped, thus the head version request. That's all that would be needed though... much like the Polar Lights Captain America model which had 3 head versions. It's different enough to give you two models for the price of one (well two really, cause that's what you would need to build both).
> 
> Regards




I'd like to see different heads (possibly other optional parts too) especially a Jack Kirby version which looked more Frankenstein like.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Actually that RULK pic you posted is a build a figure.. you buy each figure in the set, and each includes a part to make the rulk figure.

And actually they are NOT that hot right now.. problem is, hasbro raised prices on the figures from $8.99 to $15.99, and they are target Exclusives. 

You need 6 figures from the set to assemble him, so that ONE action figure costs you $90 in "toys" to complete.

Many collectors and general fans alike are just stopping buying marvel action figures completely because of the huge jump in price.

(The Fing Fang Foom build a figure actually required parts from TWO series.. over $120 in action figures!

While I used to buy complete series, now I look at em, look at the pricepoint, and just pass on them.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I resent marketing tactics which require you to buy bundled components like that. I expcet a lot of people have all but 1-3 for complete builds and scour the internet/eBay to find just those pieces at ransom prices. The fact they have to force you to buy their stuff indicates a lack of confidence and maybe not everyone wants virtually every figure in that line for their collection.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Actually originally it was GREAT! You picked up 6 figures from a series, and got a HUGE outstanding BAF (Build a figure). it was something that would have been more expensive to produce, and might not be as popular to warrant an expensive stand alone figure.

The old Toybiz Galactus, Apocolypse, and Sentinel are some of the BEST action figures ever made, and ad big AND heavy.. you could beat someone with them!

But then the marketing people smelled money.. BAFs became smaller, and in recent cases, were even standard figure size! No where NEAR as valuable or interesting as the first few. (I would easily have paid $40 each for all those I mentioned above.)

hen Hasbro took over, and they saw even MORE money, and did the Hulk Fing Fang Foom waves. FFF went back to the older BIG deluxe type BAF, but instead of only 6 parts, there are twice as many, BUT from figures that cost fully twice as much.

I spent maybe $45 in figures to build galactus.. but just a year or so later, I'm looking at $140 if I want Fin Fang Foom.. so they've just priced themselves out of my hobby.

It's one thing to get a finely crafted model I've wanted for years like the seaview for $100, but somethign entirely different to get a foot tall toy for $140, with a handful of other figures I have NO desire for at all. (They've reduced articulation, and paint ops as well on all the newer products.)

Some Marvel legends had 84 points of articulation.. ungodly for a 7" figure! new ones have 16 max... and that's a BIG difference!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

gareee said:


> Actually that RULK pic you posted is a build a figure.. you buy each figure in the set, and each includes a part to make the rulk figure.
> 
> And actually they are NOT that hot right now.. problem is, hasbro raised prices on the figures from $8.99 to $15.99, and they are target Exclusives.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the reply, glad to see a fellow RULK-A-FILE here.

Just to note though, if you truly read what I had wrote then you would have noticed I mentioned an "assortment", also, my comment was based on the character being "hot" in general not the toy line as a whole (which it is as well though) specifically.

My post:
" * Target is actually selling a Red Hulk exclusive figure assortment. He's pretty hot right now in the collecting crowd."

For a quick snap shot of how the RULK wave is selling, and it's availability (or lack there of, even at $14.99) visit thefwoosh.com/marvel forum/then threads about the line.. it's selling very, very well. I frequent 6-7 Targets and have only seen them once, and only then 4 of the figures.

I'm actually more of a toy collector than a model hobbist (30 plus years, and a garage filled to the rafters-no joke..) and have a pretty good feel for what's selling or not. HULK movie line not, BATMAN reg line not, Indiana Jones reg line not, Target RULK wave *hot*.

* I agree with you about the cost though... that's why I'm stopping with the ML figures and going with the mighty muggs for Marvel only, and 6" DC Univ only there.

Regards,

Geoff


----------

